# New kit



## QC (May 17, 2012)

Researchers have been working tirelessly on the new piece of headware, performance guaranteed. Named the Arahimi Helmet it is destined to become a favourite, as some members here, both new and old, are known to favour this type of kit.

http://berkeley.intel-research.net/arahimi/helmet/


----------



## fox1371 (May 17, 2012)

Hahaha.  That's good.


----------

